# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Κόμβος bdmg Νέα Πολιτεία - Ωρωπός EWN #572, AWMN #16668

## BDMG

[[20130609]]
Επιτέλους, το bblink για τον κόμβο bdmg #572(EWN) #16668(AWMN) είναι γεγονός...

Απειρες ευχαριστείες σ' όλους όσοι βόηθησαν...
hedgehog (#4376) για τον εξοπλισμό του γονικού κόμβου,
gas για το knowhow και το τρέξιμο,
alex ως γονικό κόμβο
και
mpampou για τη βοήθειά του και το ενδιαφέρον του, τόσα χρόνια - απ' το 2009 που έγινε η πρώτη προσπάθεια, 
καθώς και για τη "φιλοξενία" των αρχικών συνενοήσεων στο thread το κόμβου του EWN #90...

ΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ http://10.74.82.1/graphs

Τώρα πάμε γι' άλλα links...

[[Edit the post]] Ουπσ... Ξέχασα το "ευχαριστώ" στον theLaz και στον aimos...


[[ 20130729 ]]
-Ανέβηκε και το awmn hotspot
-Επίκειται αλλαγή της ubi grid με αποδοτικότερη grid και groove.

----------


## BDMG

[[ 20130729 ]]

Κι επειδή, καλοκαίριασε και οι γείτονες πληθαίνουν...
Ανέβηκε και το awmn hotspot και με διαδίκτυο...

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο παιδιά... keep linking...!

----------


## BDMG

Νέο link στον bdmg με Μαρκόπουλο Ωρωπού,
με τον πολλά υποσχόμενο νέο κόμβο και κομβούχο ssbk23 (#21355).
Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη...  :: )

----------


## eagleg

Μπράβο

----------

